# 20 more cats on the red in 6 hours over two days



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

Yesterday BH, dan the man and I went out for 3 hours or so by the dam and caught 10, the biggest being 12lbs. Today over the course of another 3 hours on BH's boat, we caught another 10, the biggest being Dano's 18 and my 17 pounder. It was a blast.. Still sluggish, but anywhere seems to be good.. look for floating debree


----------

